# Favorite utility/walk around gun?



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Wondered what everyone's favorite utility/walk around gun was? If squirrel seasons open and nothing else a .22 rifle or majority of the time a shotgun usualy isnt too far from hand as the early season is when my hunting time is limited. A single shot shotgun fits the bill good for those endeavors and with a shell holder on the buttstock I can keep a few no.6's for squirrels and such close at hand(one or two squirrels is usualy plenty that time of year) and a few heavier BB/no.4 or 000 buckshot loads for the canines. Iron sighted SKS is my favorite farm gun when squirrels arent on the agenda due to our coyotes, coydogs and an occasional red fox that are always hanging around wanting a free chicken meal. Its minute of coyote out to 100 yards but theres not many spots on the farm to shoot that far. The finish isnt the best in the world so a few more dents and dings doesnt matter. 10 rounds is plenty and keeps me from having a problem with a big 30 round magazine getting snagged up on brush etc. Ive only came close to emptying it a few times at multiple yotes/coy dogs. Slings are a must for my walk around guns as usualy Im doing some other chore. On rare occasions I carry an old Marlin lever .30-30 we keep on the farm for just that purpose, it looks like it was left out too long in the weather and looks like someone may have stirred burgoo with it but it'll still shoot just about as good as the SKS. Cant expect much out of a $100 rifle.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Since I no longer really hunt, other than varmits in the garden or bird feeder, my utility gun is a Rem mod 572 (22 pump).
My most carried around shooter is a Yashica FR II (35mm camera). :icecream:


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Long gun? I've got a scoped Marlin 22LR that shoots sub-MOA groups with properly selected ammo (I measure rim thickness with a micrometer and sort accordingly). If I miss, it's my problem, not the rifle.

For those cases where I'm packing a handgun, it's usually an old Taurus copy of a S&W model 19, with a 6" barrel. I had a hot pink insert put in the front site, a set of Hogue grips, reworked the trigger and load with 158g gold dots. It's not an expensive gun, but it doesn't hurt my feelings so much when I drag myself through a briar patch or drop the thing in the bottom of the boat. It's kinda like an old pick-up truck...not very pretty, but it does what I want it to do...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Hard to beat an accurate .22. Rim thickness has that much affect on accuracy? Never would have thought of that? Is it a semi-auto or bolt etc? I had a few Marlin semi-autos over the years(model 39?). They were all good shooters. New most of them were under a $100.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

When working outside around the house I usually have my P-89 in a belt holster.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Always have the good old 1911,if venturing into woods Marlin Guide Gun...if those 450gr @1300 don't stop it UhOh.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

When I was 12 years old (1972) my parents gave to me for Christmas a Over&Under Savage. 22 rimfire on top/20 guage on bottom. It just a breakover rifle that only shoots one bullet or shotgun shell at a time. I have several rifles and shotguns, but if I was only allowed one weapon of choice to hit the wilderness with, it would be the Savage. I believe with proper ammo it could take down just about anything you need it to.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Those combo guns are nice. We've had quite a discussion on a couple of other forums about them. .22/20ga was a favorite of our groups for squirrels. Theres quite a few combinations available in them.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

In long gun 22 cal is all ways with me in the truck, as well as a 9mm Glock on my side , I have a permit to carry.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

This time of year my biggest âthreatsâ are %$^& beavers and muskrats on my pond. 

So my walk-around/truck gun is a REM 700 XCR âTacticalâ in .223 with a Leupold 4.5-14X. Itâs got a 20â fluted barrel, so itâs actually pretty handy for what it is. With my Nosler 55 grain BT reloads it does a number on aquatic mammals near and far.

Chuck


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

My walking around firearm most of the year has changed over the years. It went from a 71/2 inch barrel Ruger Super BlackHawk to a 5 1/2 and now a 4 3/4. I have found the short pistol is easy to carry and will hit what I want it to at 100 yaerds or so. If I am headed to the big city it is a 1911 or a FN P35. There is usually a rifle or shotgun in the car or truck. Make and cal. will vary depending on where I am going and what I am doing.
Steve


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Usually a G32 or a .38 snubby


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Chuck a few footholds and small conibears will thin those rats for ya and at $8+ each guy could make some new gun money quick. Beaver castor is topping $60/lb right now and projected to approach $100/lb by the time the spring auctions are over. Beaver castors are at their fullest right now too. 3 sets +/- to a Lb for average beaver adds up quick too. Hijacking my own thread here but several of my nephews are looking at really fat checks just from dries castor.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

backwoodsman said:


> Chuck a few footholds and small conibears will thin those rats for ya and at $8+ each guy could make some new gun money quick. Beaver castor is topping $60/lb right now and projected to approach $100/lb by the time the spring auctions are over. Beaver castors are at their fullest right now too. 3 sets +/- to a Lb for average beaver adds up quick too. Hijacking my own thread here but several of my nephews are looking at really fat checks just from dries castor.



WOW!

I've learned how to trap beavers half way decently using my drain tube as bait.  The only issue I have is that they (beavers) usually show up in APR and our furharvester season ends 31 MAR. There's just no way for me to let them have the run of the place till the season opens. I usually get 2-3 every spring and 1-2 more in the fall and about 95% of the time they don't show up during the legal season. 

Chuck


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im prone to a sxs.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Chuck you can check with your DNR for the regs but some ADC work you can salvage hides/glands etc. Wonder if baiting/luring them in early or even later in the fall is an option too? Last fur auctions show all fur on the rise. Ever salvage the beaver meat? Good bait and food.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

backwoodsman said:


> Chuck you can check with your DNR for the regs but some ADC work you can salvage hides/glands etc. Wonder if baiting/luring them in early or even later in the fall is an option too? Last fur auctions show all fur on the rise. Ever salvage the beaver meat? Good bait and food.


backwoodsman,

The KS DNR guys were the first people I called when these things started showing up! Basically, I can eradicate them anyway I see fit as long as they're doing damage, buuuuut I can't use the meat or hide. They provided me with a list of pest control guys that would be happy to help me out at $100-150 apiece. After that I watch "Jeremiah Johnson" a few times and started setting traps. I try to get rid of them immediately because of the amount of damage they can do in short order. Once I see signs theyâre there itâs a full court press to get rid of them. 

I was down to my place today and nothing yet. Usually they show up after we get some decent rain and the watershed they travel in starts to fill up, so it shouldn't be too much longer. 

Chuck


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

SideXSide 20 gauge Charles Daly. Good for bunnies, partridge, quail, coyotes, whatever. .22 Henry Lever action. .22 Ruger single six.

I suppose if I were running out the back door and knew there were coyotes after the animals I'd choose something different.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I carry a .44 special S+W "Mountain Lite" hiking in black bear and mountain lion country, which is mostly everywhere here. I've been looking for a .38 snubby for cc carry. But not a priority right now.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Duck do you guys have wolves there? Quite a few .38 snubbies on the market new and used. Frugal buyer can really get some deals as most are going to bigger caliber revolvers or semi auto's. Ive seen some snub barrel .38's and even a few .44's go for little over $100 last few years espescialy if your not picky about the finish etc.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I noticed a big price difference between the .38 and the .357. I'm looking for the under $200 range. I'd like a ruger or s+w, but I could get something else I suppose. A rossi or a taurus maybe. I'd rather get a scratched up ruger than a taurus though.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

It would depend on where or when I'm "walking around":

If I'm off to town, or lolling about the croft, I've a very small .380 auto or an NAA mini .22 magnum revolver in my pocket.

If I'm on a road trip either on one of my Harley's or in 4 wheeled vehicle, I've a pearl handled stainless steel 1911 in the saddle bags or glove box, and the aforetomentioned small piece in my pocket.

If I'm running my trap line early in the season, I carry a singleshot shotgun for birds and hares, and a small Heritage Arms .22 revolver; later in the season, I only carry the .22 revolver.

If it be bear or deer season, I carry any one of a dozen rifles suitable for the harvest of such beasts, and my everyday small pocket piece.

I also carry a pocket watch, and over the years have found it to be far more useful than any sort of gun, and lighter, and less dangerous to me or anyone else, and I can "flash it" in public without causing alarm.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Savage 24 22/410, an FR8 308. or a 6.5x357 Arisaka for long guns. For general woods bumming/field work a Smith 22 Kit Gun, Charter Bulldog 44 or maybe my Smith Bodyguard. For a belt gun I want something light, if it fits in my pocket, so much the better.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Bret is that a Smith & Wesson 22/32 Kit Gun? One of the finest .22 revolvers ever made. Wish I had mine back!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

It depends on where and what I would be doing in the woods. Here we have yotes, coy dogs and a few black bear. If I was going in the woods and it wasn't hunting season then it would be a ruger 44 mag as it will stop most anything. I would have to stand and defend myself as I can not run. Sam


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ruger Single Six w/22mag chamber, around the homestead, Ruger Blackhawk, .44 in the big woods.


----------

